# Water garden



## Jon1706 (15 Jan 2010)

Hi everyone this is my parents water garden which the asked me to build for them when they moved in 2007. The project as took two years on and off. It was started in the october off 2007 and finished back end off last summer there is still one or two bit left to do which will be done this summer. The garden was a really mess on one side was a old green house and coldframe and the other side was just a mess of old trees and broken patio. I was sked to keep it simple but also to incude a dry river and one or more ponds  something that I love. The rockys where easy to build due to the the amount of old brick work from the garden and from the houses as they where knocked in to one. I did have to bring in 15tone of good top soil,as the soil in the garden was clay (and not the good kind for ponds which was shame) I lost count of the amount of stone and rocks which was needed for this project. I remeber it been a round 7 tone of pea gravel before the river gravel was added and the slate lol and the rocks lol That was a lot. The rocks came from a local quarry near the A1. The stone is a york stone and there is a path which leads from the patio to the koi pond made from the same stone. Back to the ponds there is two main fish ponds one with gold fish and a few others my parents had from their old house and the second one is a kio pond with a mix of good israeli koi. The frist pond is 3ft x 3ft by 3ft deep and is pump feed to a Hozelock Ecoclear this is the returned in to the pond not via a water fall. There is two water falls one is feed by a small hozelock pump which is placed on the panting shelf and the larger water fall is run by the Hozelock Titan 8000 Pond Pump which seems a little other kill but I like the ponds to turn over x2 a hour. The Hozelock Titan 8000 Pond Pump aslo is the main pump for the filter it is set up on a y pipe one running to the filter the other to the water fall. Here is some pictures of the frist pond





























(fisnished pond )
Nest stage off the project was the dry river bed and frog pond. 
After seaching ebay for a weeks over the xmas over 2007 and will in to the spring off 2008 I found the the right preformed pond I was looking for which was a bargin at Â£20 brand new (with P&P) this was used to form the wildlife pond for my mum or frogpond as she calls it lol. I think the dogs like more as a drinking pool lol. I filled this with some blue clay  and capped it with fine and course gravel and planted it with tiny lilys and grasses. This is a true wildlife pond and is left to it self (just topped up with rain water from the tubes or when it rains) It joins on to the path of the dry river bed. Here is a few pictures.

















The koi pond
This wasnt going to be a koi pond it was ment to be a large gold fish and shubunkin as my dad likes these but after a few trips to the water graden centre he fall in love with koi's. Having already got fiter set up it ment Changing a round a bit for the koi.The filter is a Hozelock Trinamic Koi Filter which is a large filter for gold fish and shubunkin but again i like more the pond to be turned over more then once an hour. 
the plan as for a D shape pool and three feet deep this changed to 5 foot after my dad had took a liking to the koi. The filter is for 20,000 litres it is pump feed but I would of like it to be gravity feed. But it works fine been pump feed. The base off the koi pons is sloped down to the middle of the pond which helps the filter suck in the waste. (as if it was been gravity feed) There is a large air round flat ai stone in the bottom for more o2 in summer. The filter was changed around a little I removed the foams and replaced these with K1. With a air stone added for cleaning them. I left the K3 and added a little bit of K1. This is kept moving by the Venturi system in the filter. And also a airstone as well for more o2. The the water is returned back to the pond via a drainpine with a 90 degree angle pipe which feeds it back in under the water which helps the pump but also gives the fish a current to help them keep fit. from spring time autumn there is a floating skimmer running 24/7 as well as the air stone. the uv is a 55w standalone uv system. I dont have a lot of the photos off the koi pond as my parnets have them but I will be getting as soon as I can.
Here is some pics I do have 





























Here is the nearly finshed garden I like I sad one or two bits left to do but It looking good. 





Thank you for reading
Jon


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (31 May 2010)

Wow, thats alot of hard work there Jon. Well done  Do the frogs use the pond at all?


----------



## oliverar (6 Jun 2010)

Yes it looks great!


----------

